# Someone's fun is OVER.....



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

I see you laying the smackdown among innocent CL members for no good reason. Bullying people here and there.........

Well my friend, I think you forgot you are in the Legend Killer’s Playground
and I need to bring ya back down to reality and show you who runs the 
show here!!

This person better leave town quick.....


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

That's a smack-down I would gladly sit still for....:eeek:


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

You managed to re-arm after the last bomb you sent off??? Someone's in for a surprise.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see more devastation.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Re-arm he never even dented his supply!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh my! Lions & Tigers & Bears, OH MY!!! <G>


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I think now is a good time to duck into a BUNKER--Hopefully he's low on Bunker Busters---As far as his supply, Not Happening any time SOON!--Ha!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I love seeing Pips' bombs :biggrin: 

As for the fun being over...some of us have barely begun


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Taking shelter is for the weak! That being said, us weaklings are hiding under the stairs.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I think I know who is getting this one, and he has posted here LOL


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

oh snap! Bombs be flyin all over the place!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> I think I know who is getting this one, and he has posted here LOL


Put away the Ouija Board, Frank... <G>


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I hope this is who I think it is and that person hasn't posted in this thread.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I see you laying the smackdown among innocent CL members for no good reason. Bullying people here and there.........
> 
> Well my friend, I think you forgot you are in the Legend Killer's Playground
> and I need to bring ya back down to reality and show you who runs the
> ...


I just saw that line about "who runs the show here"... Squid objects quite strongly to this. I mean look at your signature! <G>


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Put away the Ouija Board, Frank... <G>


...take of the tinfoil hat, too :biggrin:

The anticipation and thoughts of someone randomly receiving a bomb are awesome!!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Hopefully, ya'll have your protective crap close at hand. This might leave a crater that is actually newsworthy...


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Mario hits hard - this should be fun!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I see you laying the smackdown among innocent CL members for no good reason. Bullying people here and there.........
> 
> Well my friend, I think you forgot you are in the Legend Killer's Playground
> and I need to bring ya back down to reality and show you who runs the
> ...


Spoken like a true yappie dog. There's no bite from where all this yapping is coming from.


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

It's funny...you can tell the people that are just begging to be bombed by Mario by the way they *try* to call him out...but I'd bet that those probably aren't the ones that are going to catch a smack!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

wacbzz said:


> It's funny...you can tell the people that are just begging to be bombed by Mario by the way they *try* to call him out...but I'd bet that those probably aren't the ones that are going to catch a smack!


Tis better to give than to receive my brother! But then again... look who I'm talkin to!

:biggrin:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

wacbzz said:


> It's funny...you can tell the people that are just begging to be bombed by Mario by the way they *try* to call him out...but I'd bet that those probably aren't the ones that are going to catch a smack!


Attacking Mario's is just mean. He can't help who he is


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> *Tis better to give than to receive my brother!* But then again... look who I'm talkin to!
> 
> :biggrin:


Preaching to the choir my man.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

I plan to restock soon. Then I'll have to start showing people how it is done.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

I predict this is gonna be devastating, scary and funny all wrapped up into a destructive little package.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

He does hit hard...I cannot wait to see this one.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I see leafs ain't the only thing following around here lol


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Enuff said.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

wacbzz said:


> It's funny...you can tell the people that are just begging to be bombed by Mario by the way they *try* to call him out...but I'd bet that those probably aren't the ones that are going to catch a smack!


Wil is quickly replacing John Rider as my hero.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

wacbzz said:


> It's funny...you can tell the people that are just begging to be bombed by Mario by the way they *try* to call him out...but I'd bet that those probably aren't the ones that are going to catch a smack!


I think you are on to something Wil....and you are correct my friend...they are using cheap bait though..lol


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> Spoken like a true yappie dog. There's no bite from where all this yapping is coming from.


just another example of someone who cannot shine the LK's shoes....maybe you didnt see what happened to poor ol' LoK? Cmon Duane...you cant see the LK.....maybe if all your 20 Smoke n' Joker brothers join ya...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Attacking Mario's is just mean. He can't help who he is


where is the one in the yellow outfit?? That was my favorite!


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow PiPs you are on a mission. Is there no end to the punishment that you are dishing out to this rather peaceful community. Well good luck and Godspeed, to who ever p.o Mario.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

I just love to sit back and watch the carnage. Is that wrong?


----------



## Smoke & Aces (Sep 12, 2007)

oh,

you still around Mario?



:redface:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Smoke & Aces said:


> oh,
> 
> you still around Mario?
> 
> :redface:


I should ask that to you....cause I havent seen anything from your clan in quite sometime....unlike yourselves...I do not need a crew to demolish the board.....


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

the violence.....more entertainment!!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

wacbzz said:


> It's funny...you can tell the people that are just begging to be bombed by Mario by the way they *try* to call him out...but I'd bet that those probably aren't the ones that are going to catch a smack!


I don't call nobody out. I like sneak attacks  Wil you know that LOL


----------



## Spanky & Our Gang (Sep 12, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I should ask that to you....cause I havent seen anything from your clan in quite sometime....unlike yourselves...I do not need a crew to demolish the board.....


*HA HA HA HA HA!!! Oh Mawio! My cwrew of angwy bowmbers DESTWOYED you! And we DESTWOYED that wetailwer on Fworida too! Don't twy to hang wif da BIG BOYS! POOPY-HEAD!!! HA HA HA HA HA!!! DOUBLE POOPY-HEAD!!!*


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

ok....let's narrow this down a bit....the victim is located EAST of the MISSISSIPPI!!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> ok....let's narrow this down a bit....the victim is located EAST of the MISSISSIPPI!!


Well, it looks like this info takes out all of this thread's naysayers about Mario's bombing capabilities!!! (nothing going to Hoosierville or to the great state of Texas):brick:


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

This is going to be good. I love seeing these hits.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

wacbzz said:


> Well, it looks like this info takes out all of this thread's naysayers about Mario's bombing capabilities!!! (nothing going to Hoosierville or to the great state of Texas):brick:


I think he's narrowing down to..YOU!!!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

baboruger said:


> I think he's narrowing down to..YOU!!!


Well, depending on how Mario looks at the Mississippi River, there are at least 26 states _East_ of the river:

Wisconsin, Michigan, Illinois, Indiana, Ohio, Kentucky, Tennessee, Alabama, Mississippi, Florida, Georgia, N. Carolina, S.Carolina, Virginia, W.Virginia, Maryland, Delaware, Pennsylvania, New Jersey, New York, Conneticut, Rhode Island, Massachusetts, Vermont, New Hampshire, and Maine

That's a lot of brothers out there that are potential victims!

So in reality, I was wrong...Forgop could be a potential target...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

This particular hit I feel very good about....cause its not a war hit like the LoK bomb...done out of anger...LOL...this one is done out of kindness...LOL


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I like the way you think Mario. Kill em with kindness!

:biggrin:


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> just another example of someone who cannot shine the LK's shoes....maybe you didnt see what happened to poor ol' LoK? Cmon Duane...you cant see the LK.....maybe if all your 20 Smoke n' Joker brothers join ya...


Are you still smarting over the mob hit? Guess so.

You know what The Rock says? The Rock is gonna lay the smackdown on your candy ass! The Rock is gonna go down Know Your Role Boulevard, hang that right at Jabroni Drive, and proceed to check your candy ass in at the Smackdown Hotel. Know you role and shut your mouth. If you smell... what the Rock is cookin'!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Too much talk... Not NEAR enough official Smack-Talk! <G>


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

forgop said:


> Are you still smarting over the mob hit? Guess so.
> 
> You know what The Rock says? The Rock is gonna lay the smackdown on your candy ass! The Rock is gonna go down Know Your Role Boulevard, hang that right at Jabroni Drive, and proceed to check your candy ass in at the Smackdown Hotel. Know you role and shut your mouth. If you smell... what the Rock is cookin'!


This one needs to be in the The **OFFICIAL** Favourite Quote Thread!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> This one needs to be in the The **OFFICIAL** Favourite Quote Thread!


That's *MY* thread!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> Are you still smarting over the mob hit? Guess so.
> 
> You know what The Rock says? The Rock is gonna lay the smackdown on your candy ass! The Rock is gonna go down Know Your Role Boulevard, hang that right at Jabroni Drive, and proceed to check your candy ass in at the Smackdown Hotel. Know you role and shut your mouth. If you smell... what the Rock is cookin'!


gotta love the Rock....he is still the man!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

i'd go gay for the rock.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> i'd go gay for the rock.


Dude... WAY too much information!


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> i'd go gay for the rock.


easy there big fella!!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> gotta love the Rock....he is still the man!


I just put The Tonight Show on from last night where the Rock was on. He's a pretty skinny guy now compared to his wrestling days. It's amazing what happens when you lay off the performance enhancing drugs.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> I just put The Tonight Show on from last night where the Rock was on. He's a pretty skinny guy now compared to his wrestling days. It's amazing what happens when you lay off the performance enhancing drugs.


That's for sure!!!

I say there will be a mushroom cloud in about 12 hours...


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> That's for sure!!!
> 
> I say there will be a mushroom cloud in about 12 hours...


Out of control. I just looked at your awards.
Jesus, I'm thinking about bombing you again just to even you out a little.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Still waiting to hear/see who got the "smack down!!"


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Out of control. I just looked at your awards.
> Jesus, I'm thinking about bombing you again just to even you out a little.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

LOl...Mario...your alright no matter what everyone says...lol...nice work sir


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks like someones not home from work yet.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

the suspense is unbearable


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Looks like someones not home from work yet.


yep....or maybe the explosion was just too much....


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Maybe it was a dud...


















Just kidding...


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

maybe is was confiscated by Home Land Security...


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

As The Rock says-


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Hmmmm... a case of "premature explosion" perhaps?

:biggrin:


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh crap... I just got a call from the condo's office that I have a package or two waiting for me... (Please God, don't let it be me!) Proceeding with caution...

Whew, wasn't me! I forgot I ordered some hardware! :lol:


----------

